# synthetic mix is it any good



## blazer02 (Aug 20, 2014)

When i was getting some fishing tackle at the store last weekend i saw sone quick silver two stroke synthetic mix and it was fairly cheap wondering if anyone had any experience with it.i run synthetic mix in my chainsaws a lot and had good results less smoke seems to run a little cooler and heard of a few saws tore down for repairs that had been running it and they were super clean and head and pistons looked new still.thinking of trying a tank of it Saturday just thought someone else might of already .


----------



## AllOutdoors (Aug 20, 2014)

I guess it depends on what your running it in and what the manufacturer of your engine recommends. If it meets your engines requirements... then it should be ok.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Aug 21, 2014)

I ran the Amsoil synthetic in my 99 Johnson 40 hp as premix and it ran fine. I never really checked the motor when I sold it so I can't say if it kept the motor cleaner or not. Definitely less smoke running 80:1 or 100:1 premix ratio with it.


----------



## SaltyGhost (Aug 22, 2014)

I have a 2-cycle Stihl weed-wacker and if you use full synthetic oil with it they double the warranty. I don't know if it's better or not but they seem to think so.


----------



## Jeeper (Aug 22, 2014)

I just went up to the marina and all they had was this synthetic mix says quicksilver right on it and I double checked with the guy working there and he said that is what they are recommending now so I didn't have much choice went ahead and picked up a gallon.


----------

